# Monster Beats By Dre *torn apart!*



## Conti027 (Dec 4, 2009)

So I got my hands on some Beats By Dr. Dre (made by Monster) and I tore them apart and I thought I'd post some pictures.
BTW they still work.  and sound amazing 
Now time for some modding


----------



## KainXS (Dec 4, 2009)

i wanna see the drivers


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Dec 4, 2009)

i like taken part things as much as the next guy but hell those are expansive

but you did a good job doing it ^_^


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 4, 2009)

Weee!  A Zune! lol.

What all mods can you do to CircNurals like that?  Increase power, add an amplifier?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 4, 2009)

Those things have some killer bass, I tried out the lice-infested pair at Best Buy a few weeks back.


----------



## Conti027 (Dec 5, 2009)

There are some kind of adjustment screws on the circuit board tho I can't hear a difference when I screw with them.


----------



## freeflow81 (Feb 19, 2010)

*ouch.*

I love the sound of the beatz, but the plastic casing is kinda cheap, aready one of the screw on the left side has broken through its hole. 

The mod i would love to do, or at the very least seen done, it getting a cool looking vintage pair of head phones and putting the beatz guts into it.   that would be BA


----------



## ndrwzheng (Aug 21, 2010)

Does anyone know what type of screwdriver is required to take apart the outer plastic shell of the headphones (like the headband part and the part where the headphones fold together)

Thanks!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't get it, do you have two pairs? Looks like a complete one is sitting on the parts for another one.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 21, 2010)

This thread is from last year...


----------



## ndrwzheng (Aug 21, 2010)

n-ster said:


> This thread is from last year...



Yes I know that, but I recently got the studios and there's a little problem. It's where the hinge is for the left earphone, it's misaligned and so when I put on the headphones, the hinge kinda bends backwards, so I'm trying to take it apart to see what's wrong.

If you guys could please help me out that'd be great! Thanks.


----------



## Conti027 (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, This is still floating around on TPU.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 12, 2010)

Conti027 said:


> Wow, This is still floating around on TPU.



Yes because if you look at the post above you, someone wasn't thinking and instead of making his/her own thread about their problem, they posted it here. lol


----------



## beats (Jan 7, 2011)

*Studios wire ripped*

I know that this thread was from a year ago but i was wondering, conti027 can you post closer, clearer pictures of the back of the big circuit board because the wires of my studios ripped off there and im not sure which way to solder the wires to the certain positions... thanks


----------



## dillwyn18 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, I recently bought a pair of studio beats headphones and they have gone faulty. I have the right screw driving but dont know how to disassemble them! the screws under the ear parts are too hard to get to. Could you please give any advice?
Thanks


----------



## Sockratee (Feb 9, 2011)

how do you put the earcups back on the studio headphones by dr dre i see how it goes on but theres a black ring like plastic that holds the earcups but i cant take it off please help


----------



## syxty9yn (Mar 18, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> There are some kind of adjustment screws on the circuit board tho I can't hear a difference when I screw with them.



Dude you are my Hero!! I been trying to get a site that actually did this with these things i started having a problem with them about 2weeks ago when they kept skipping on the right side that has the mute button. You can imagine Jammin to Start It Up by Lloyd Banks n one side goes silent!!!! I almost took them off n threw them away. Now the same side sound like the speaker is blown it has that drrrrrrr sound when playing. Am goin crazy, I have managed to open em up n i can see the board n those screw like things you talking about for amplification but now the cable that is soldered on to the metal thing that comes out if yu wearing em n hav to adjust them if you hav a big head or dread locks[dono what to call it] is off do you think thats the problem cozing them to have that sound.. Am goin crazy man holla back. Nothing as stressing as one side good one side terrible


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 18, 2011)

syxty9yn said:


> Dude you are my Hero!! I been trying to get a site that actually did this with these things i started having a problem with them about 2weeks ago when they kept skipping on the right side that has the mute button. You can imagine Jammin to Start It Up by Lloyd Banks n one side goes silent!!!! I almost took them off n threw them away. Now the same side sound like the speaker is blown it has that drrrrrrr sound when playing. Am goin crazy, I have managed to open em up n i can see the board n those screw like things you talking about for amplification but now the cable that is soldered on to the metal thing that comes out if yu wearing em n hav to adjust them if you hav a big head or dread locks[dono what to call it] is off do you think thats the problem cozing them to have that sound.. Am goin crazy man holla back. Nothing as stressing as one side good one side terrible






why open them up, just send them back to where you bought them for a repair? they still under warranty?


----------



## syxty9yn (Mar 18, 2011)

twicksisted said:


> why open them up, just send them back to where you bought them for a repair? they still under warranty?



Well, as much as i wud love that coz they are still under waranty, am in Africa. Uganda to be exact. They were bought in England at twice the price they are so this might be the only solution i have..


----------



## syxty9yn (Mar 24, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> So I got my hands on some Beats By Dr. Dre (made by Monster) and I tore them apart and I thought I'd post some pictures.
> BTW they still work.  and sound amazing
> Now time for some modding
> 
> http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f190/conti027/DSC00432.jpg



Alright so how do i remove that red plastic covering to reveal the cone of the speaker i think i might have to replace that


----------



## thesurfer69 (Mar 25, 2011)

*hum fake*

Yo check the inside of real monster beats studio
from the website of monster :

http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=3808

click on images and you'll see

as you can see the grey circle part has way more
than 8 holes. On your pictures we can see
only 8 holes.
Also the parts are different
Mine are the same as your pictures but
i bought it for 83 dollars on a china website
so they might pretty probably be fake
Where did you buy yours ? 
They are fake dude


----------



## Kolyapse (Mar 26, 2011)

Please show me (or tell) how to open (disassemble) right ear on headphones

P.S. Sorry for my English


----------



## thesurfer69 (Mar 26, 2011)

you just unplug the black stuff : what you put on your ears just by taking it off (you can force it dont worry), then you'll see the screws... unscrew them but be very carefull as there is a big magnet (which produces the bass) if one screw gets on it then you are screwed !!! By trying to take this screw out i broke my left earphone , now there is no more bass at all ! (((


----------



## Kolyapse (Mar 30, 2011)

thesurfer69 said:


> you just unplug the black stuff : what you put on your ears just by taking it off (you can force it dont worry), then you'll see the screws... unscrew them but be very carefull as there is a big magnet (which produces the bass) if one screw gets on it then you are screwed !!! By trying to take this screw out i broke my left earphone , now there is no more bass at all ! (((



You don't understand me, I send message to you


----------



## imdiko24 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys! my Beats are fake and I wanna use it's casing to house my old noise-cancelling headphones circuitry. Can anyone provide a good link or a short step-by-step procedure to disassembling this thing without damaging it?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 30, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> i like taken part things as much as the next guy but hell those are expansive
> 
> but you did a good job doing it ^_^



yeah they are expensive, yet the sound quality they produce is not justify the cost. your buying headphones that say Dr. Dre on them


----------



## imdiko24 (Jun 30, 2011)

imdiko24 said:


> Hi guys! my Beats are fake and I wanna use it's casing to house my old noise-cancelling headphones circuitry. Can anyone provide a good link or a short step-by-step procedure to disassembling this thing without damaging it?



Or for starters, how did you manage to remove the ear cushions? I'm not sure if it was glued or if it's removable so I haven't tried anything yet


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 30, 2011)

The ear cushions are just snapped on. Sometimes they have double sided tape as well. They are removable.
I would make a video but no video camera. Sorry


----------



## Conti027 (Jun 30, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> yeah they are expensive, yet the sound quality they produce is not justify the cost. your buying headphones that say Dr. Dre on them



Yep. I have a pair of Denon AH-D2000 and I can't even tell you how much better they are.


----------



## CrzRsn (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys! First time posting here!

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I thought it was better than starting a new one. I've had my Dr. Dre Studio Beats for almost 3 years now (I won them as a contest prize), and now the right side is starting to sound terrible. At moderate to high volume the low signals sound absolutely terrible and sometimes the sound even seems to flicker on and off. At first I thought it might have been a bad connection between the driver and the board, then I thought it could be a blown driver, or even both. I checked online, and people seemed to have similar problems, but were able to fix it. I have not however found a guide to take my headphones apart.

This thread is the closest thing I have found to an answer, but its not quite there. If anyone could help me out with my problem, and tell me how to take my speakers apart, and what to look for when fixing, I'd be much appreciative.

I know they're relatively mediocre headphones, but I don't have the opportunity to spend $300 (or even $50) on new headphones right now, so I'm really hoping to fix them.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 30, 2011)

Your best bet would be to PM the OP and ask if he's got advice.  He's been active in the forum the last couple of weeks so you could get an answer pretty fast.

Also, welcome to TPU!


----------



## jillanne (Aug 30, 2011)

OMG!So suprising!I'm a fresh,finding this forum so intersting!I will insist to care out!


----------



## Rootner (Oct 19, 2011)

*screw driver*



ndrwzheng said:


> Does anyone know what type of screwdriver is required to take apart the outer plastic shell of the headphones (like the headband part and the part where the headphones fold together)
> 
> Thanks!



im not sure if this will help since its been so long since this was posted but i belve it to be a  T1 torx bit. i just loked at the pair i have and thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## yuriswarovski (Dec 5, 2011)

my Beats Studio started to make problems after been 2 months using it. The problems are when I erect (normal headphone shape) it, there's no sound coming out.

But when I fold it, the sound comes out, but ONLY from the left side. The right side is problematic.

I've opened both of the ear-cup, and checked the board, but still, nothing's working. anybody can help?

Owh and i suspect the problem may come from the steel part near the hinge that has the word "Monster' and "Studio" written on it.

But to open that steel, Im gonna need another screwdriver which is unavailable at the moment.

And plus, the left side even can produce sound, WITHOUT the battery attached! That part kinda creeps me out.

A n y b o d y   c a n   h e l p?????


----------

